# Angels Eyes for Tear Stains.



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I spoke with my Vet about putting Kina on Angels Eyes. My vet informed me that it was such a low does that she did not see anything wrong with me giving it to her. She didn't see anything wrong with her eyes so I went ahead and started her on Angels Eyes.

Kina's tear stains and mouth stains have gotten really bad. She also has stains starting between the pads of her feet as well as her privates.

Anyways, she's on Day 4 of the treatment and I've noticed a change in her stools. They are a bit mushy. I've done a search on google trying to see if this was a side effect of the Angles Eyes, but came up with nothing.

Has anyone else who's used it noticed that their dog stools is a bit mushy on Angels Eyes?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I use angel eyes for my little maltese "Squeak." I've never had a problem with soft stool. The main ingredient tylosin is used sometimes (not often) for colitis in dogs. Two things you can try give less of a daily dose ex. if you are giving 1/2 teaspoon once daily try 1/4 teaspoon. Or try every other day. Do you give it mixed in a little canned food?


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I think I may have found out what is causing the soft stool. I gave Kina and Sadie a raw bone and I think this may be what is giving Kina soft stools because Sadie also has a bit of soft stool. So it may not be the angels eyes.


----------



## RayofSunnyLove (Aug 31, 2009)

My three Bichons always had red stains...until they suddenly vanished...well not suddenly they grew out over time so that I was never certain of the reason. The red staining is caused by yeast...and the paw licking is part of the same problem. I don't know if it was a course of anit-biotics or a change in diet that finally cured them. Angel Eyes is a low dose anti-biotic. Consider: is there an allergen in their diet? Are their teeth clean and healthy? Try switching to a no wheat or corn food. Have their teeth attended to if necessary. Do a full course of anti-biotics. 

I don't know, but my breeder recommended giving raw bones to prevent soft stools. I think you need to reconsider the food they are getting. May I ask what you feed them?


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't think the food that I am feeding her is what's causing her the tear stains. Kina is on California Naturals Lamb meal and rice.

Kina just went through a bout of teething. She's 5 months old and has just lost most of her baby teeth. I think this may have been the major problem with her tearing. 

Like I mentioned before. I spoke with my vet and she informed me that Angels Eyes was a very low dose of antibiotic and told me that it was safe to go a head and use on Kina.

I think what caused both Kina and Sadie's loose stool is the Raw bone that I gave them.

Sadie isn't on Angels eyes because I don't have a problem with her and never have.

I guess some dogs are just prone to tear stains and some dogs aren't.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Bailey never had loose stools with Angels Eyes but sure does when he has a marrow bone!


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

She's fine on Angel's Eyes. She's been on it since the 27th of Aug. I can tell that it's working because the new hair that is growing around her mouth is white! She looks funny because she has a white ring around her mouth!!

I've managed to cut away the tear stained hairs around her eyes so it doesn't look too bad. It's just her mouth that is too funny. I'm trying to figure out how to trim away at the hairs without making her look weird.


----------

